# Ask me if I'll watch a single Atlanta Braves game this year...



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 5, 2015)

Just traded Kimbrel....


----------



## GaMudd (Apr 5, 2015)

Crazy!  What are they thinking?


----------



## JHannah92 (Apr 5, 2015)

At least they got rid of BJ.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 5, 2015)

You mean "Melvin"?


----------



## Horns (Apr 5, 2015)

I had said earlier that the Braves would lose 100 games this year. Now I think they will lose 110. I will not watch 1 game.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow, what an unexpected event just before their 1st season game.  



http://m.braves.mlb.com/news/articl...kimbrel-upton-in-blockbuster-deal-with-braves

*Braves deal Kimbrel, Upton to Padres in blockbuster deal*

Maybin, Quentin, prospects part of package headed to Atlanta

23 minutes ago


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 5, 2015)

Except for a couple dozen web gems from Simmons, there went the only flas of excitement the Braves hadn't traded away.  Talk about a fire sale.  I think my wife will cry when she finds out.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2015)

Have given up on this season.


----------



## Hardwoods (Apr 5, 2015)

Might as well trade Freeman and Simmons. No sense in having great players on a terrible team. Maybe they could get some washed up player that will retire two weeks into the season for them.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 5, 2015)

Never gonna recover from this fire sale


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 5, 2015)

Wonder if the Braves are going to trade Freeman next???


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 5, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wonder if the Braves are going to trade Freeman next???



Might as well ,


----------



## 35 Whelen (Apr 5, 2015)

Go Braves!  And take the Falcons with you!


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 5, 2015)

This was a fantastic trade for the Braves! Kimbrel had too many years for a closer on his contract. B.J. was a waste of space. We got the Padre's #1 pitching prospect and Maybin and Quenton will make valuable trade pieces for more prospects. Hart picked up 2 former All-Star closers in the off season and both pitched very well this spring. No point in having a top tier closer while you're rebuilding. Especially considering there is no guarantee he will still be effective in 2 years. 

As for Freeman and Simmons. You build a team around them. Not a closer.

The future looks bright.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 5, 2015)

biggdogg said:


> This was a fantastic trade for the Braves! Kimbrel had too many years for a closer on his contract. B.J. was a waste of space. We got the Padre's #1 pitching prospect and Maybin and Quenton will make valuable trade pieces for more prospects. Hart picked up 2 former All-Star closers in the off season and both pitched very well this spring. No point in having a top tier closer while you're rebuilding. Especially considering there is no guarantee he will still be effective in 2 years.
> 
> As for Freeman and Simmons. You build a team around them. Not a closer.
> 
> The future looks bright.




I agree - the best closer in baseball is not needed at this point and we got rid of BJ........uhh Melvin. I love Kimbrell but it makes sense.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 5, 2015)

Hate to see Kimbrel go but these moves will pay off. Will take two or three years but they will. It also trims the fat from the fan base.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 5, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Hate to see Kimbrel go but these moves will pay off. Will take two or three years but they will. It also trims the fat from the fan base.



They're gonna need some fat in the fanbase to pay for that shiny new stadium.  Folks ain't gonna pay premium ticket prices to watch triple A talent.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 5, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> They're gonna need some fat in the fanbase to pay for that shiny new stadium.  Folks ain't gonna pay premium ticket prices to watch triple A talent.



You're not looking at the big picture. With Kimbrel, B.J., Uggla, and Justin off the books and the fact there was NO CHANCE Heyward would be with the Braves next season anyway, the Braves made MAJOR additions by cutting the proverbial dead weight. There is now a ton of money available to make some solid deals in free agency the next couple of off seasons and a much, much stronger crop of prospects to develop. Yes, they're gonna lose a bunch of games this year, probably 80-85, but they're going to be much better next year and moving forward. 

If you're giving up on the Braves over this, you either don't understand the business side of the game, or you weren't much of a fan to begin with.


----------



## NugeForPres (Apr 5, 2015)

biggdogg said:


> If you're giving up on the Braves over this, you either don't understand the business side of the game, or you weren't much of a fan to begin with.



I definitely don't understand the business side, that's for sure.  Seems like we are selling the whole farm because a couple of the cows went dry.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 5, 2015)

biggdogg said:


> If you're giving up on the Braves over this, you either don't understand the business side of the game, or you weren't much of a fan to begin with.



I agree. I have just been laughing and shaking my head at the stuff I have been reading on here and Facebook.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2015)

I will never get up on them I have been thru more bad years with them than I care to remember. Been a Braves fan since 1957, when they were in Milwaukee.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Apr 5, 2015)

Might as well trade freeman and johnson too


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 5, 2015)

I've been watching the Braves since the early 80s.  I used to tap my bat on my cleats in little league just like Bob Horner did.  I followed them through some rough years.  This year's team will likely rival some of those terrible 80s teams.  I completely understand the business aspect, and I hate it.  Fans invest themselves and their families into a TEAM, not a business.  But alas, that's what it's become.


----------



## The Longhunter (Apr 5, 2015)

Braves potential to really suck is not just limited to the GON cynics.

http://jeffschultz.blog.ajc.com/201...ther-nail-in-their-season-with-kimbrel-trade/


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 5, 2015)

The Braves would need to go into the 8/9 inning with the lead for Kimbrel to be of any value. He was likely to be the most rested closer, in the majors, at the end of the season, had he stayed in Atlanta.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Apr 5, 2015)

No need for a superstar closer if you cant score any runs


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 5, 2015)

I hate to lose Kimbrel, but whatever it took to get rid of B.J. was a good deal.  Cutting dead weight is more important.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 5, 2015)

Like I said... Noone wants to see a guy like Kimbrell go but if any of you have limited yourselves to being a fan of the Braves only when we are in contention then the 90's spoiled you. Go Braves and Go Dawgs! Thick or thin.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 5, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> I hate to lose Kimbrel, but whatever it took to get rid of B.J. was a good deal.  Cutting dead weight is more important.


You are right but I still hate to see him go.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks Frank Wrenn for your brilliant move to sign bj Upton to a huge contract,  effectively ruining our payroll, team chemistry and future, for now.


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 6, 2015)

I understand that Kimbrel wasnt gonna be needed much this year....and Hart is trying to clean up the mess that Wren the idiot left after taking the team that came just shy of beating the eventual champion giants and totally ruining it, starting with one the most idiotic moves ever in the Uggla deal...but....

Yeak...Kimbrel wasnt gonna be needed this year...but with the starting pitching the braves have....next year coulda been in play.

And a point most are overlooking is this...closers of Kimbrels level are rare. Yeah....there are plenty of closers with explosive fastballs...but Kimbrel also had the mental build needed to be good at the job. And I went to my first game in 74....His fastball was the best I've ever seen. About halfway to the plate....it explodes and kicks into another gear. Kimbrel was just coming into his prime....just learning how to actually pitch....his best years are to come. And he is the best in baseball now.

To win postseason games...you gotta have a good closer. How many titles would the yanks won without Rivera?

I understand the need to build for the future....but dang....the braves have unloaded McCann...Jhey...Huddie...How much do they need to unload?

I would be more ok with this if their starting pitching wasnt good. With a good staff of starters...it's not that hard to get competitive.

I hate this.


----------



## NugeForPres (Apr 6, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Fans invest themselves and their families into a TEAM, not a business.  But alas, that's what it's become.



I guess that's why I hate to see all of these players go.  I always have and will continue to support the Braves, but I absolutely hate the business side of this.  Like everything else it has become all about $$.


----------



## Horns (Apr 6, 2015)

Please for the sake of Atlanta baseball, trade Fredi G. Maybe we could get a monster deal... Probably 2 broken bats. He is horrible and we keep him?


----------



## WGSNewnan (Apr 6, 2015)

brilliant move. they are building for the next ten years. nobody complained when they went on the last run. it may take 2 years but this is the only way to get out from under all that heavy baggage.

81-81 this year. 86-76 next year. 91-71 the following year and back in contention.

congratulations braves - its about time you got your head out of your rearend.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 6, 2015)

The Cobb County Braves are dead to me.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 6, 2015)

Great move Braves. Wait to the last minutes so you can sucker in all the season ticket buyers. Good luck getting a refund suckers!


----------



## DSGB (Apr 6, 2015)

biggdogg said:


> This was a fantastic trade for the Braves! Kimbrel had too many years for a closer on his contract. B.J. was a waste of space. We got the Padre's #1 pitching prospect and Maybin and Quenton will make valuable trade pieces for more prospects. Hart picked up 2 former All-Star closers in the off season and both pitched very well this spring. No point in having a top tier closer while you're rebuilding. Especially considering there is no guarantee he will still be effective in 2 years.
> 
> As for Freeman and Simmons. You build a team around them. Not a closer.
> 
> The future looks bright.





doenightmare said:


> I agree - the best closer in baseball is not needed at this point and we got rid of BJ........uhh Melvin. I love Kimbrell but it makes sense.





greene_dawg said:


> Hate to see Kimbrel go but these moves will pay off. Will take two or three years but they will. It also trims the fat from the fan base.





hayseed_theology said:


> I hate to lose Kimbrel, but whatever it took to get rid of B.J. was a good deal.  Cutting dead weight is more important.



While I hate to see Kimbrel go, I have to agree. Getting rid of Melvin takes some of the sting away. I learned a long time ago that it is a business when they traded my hero, Dale Murphy.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2015)

Yep; I hate to see Kimbrel go; but the trade does make sense!  I will continue to watch just about every game because I love the Braves and I love baseball.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Apr 6, 2015)

Looking at it from our side it hurts.  Kimbrel isn't the type of guy that comes along every day.  That said look at it from the Padres side.  They spent a LOT of money to get him cause they truly got nothing when they got Upton 

I'm glad Hart can make the tough decisions.  This season will give him time to make his next easy decision which will be bringing in HIS coach after booting Freddi G.  Wrenn really made some stinkers and there is always going to be pain involved when correcting those.  This years team will be bad but they won't be the worst Braves team.  

All that said I'm ready.  Got my tickets for Friday too.  Rain rain go away!


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 6, 2015)

Having the best closer in baseball does you no good if you don't have a lead going into the 9th.

The Braves will be re-building during his best years.  Paying him tons of money to watch him close games during season when we don't make the playoffs is a waste of salary.

I hate to see him go because I love to watch him.  But it might possibly be the single most brilliant roster move the Braves have made in 10 years.

I don't like the fact that they have to re-build because, to me, rebuilding indicates poor management.  But we are where we are.  Because we're in re-build mode, this trade makes perfect sense.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 6, 2015)

BJ's gone; hooray! The guy who sign BJ is gone, even better.
I hate to Kimbrell go, he is a good player and a fine fellar.
But, the way he throws and stresses his body, IMO he will have a relative short career pitching at his current level.


----------



## crokseti (Apr 6, 2015)

The Braves had let things get out of hand at several levels and poor decisions by upper mgmt. led to them to this having to make some real tough wheeling and dealing to bolster up the farm while at the same time trying to keep a somewhat competetive team on the field. They probably wont contend for the division as the Nationals are rock solid and just keep getting stronger, but I think that in 2 years the Braves will have a powerful and deep team that can play with the best. Lets hope that they are on the right track and keep making moves that strenghten and solidify the base that is in place. I hate seeing good players get traded and the team weakened more but they bet the farm and lost. Now they have to tuck tail and sit out a few to gather their strenght for another run. Go Braves.


----------



## Hardwoods (Apr 6, 2015)

I hated this trade at first, but as I read more about it I am feeling a lot better. Still stinks to see Kimbrel go cause he was one of my favorites, but they got rid of BJ Melvin Upton or whatever he calls himself which is a good thing.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 6, 2015)

At least Wren won't decide who to target next year!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 6, 2015)

Will you watch a single Atlanta Braves game this year?


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 6, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Will you watch a single Atlanta Braves game this year?



Sure.

I will likely start back going to a few games since the crowds will be thinner.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Apr 6, 2015)

A lot of companies that purchase season tickets will have more trouble getting people to go to the games which means the offering will go down the food chain to more people that don't normally go to games at all therefore the potential of a possible fan base expansion could occur !  I have been to maybe half a dozen Braves games since 1975 and never bought a ticket-always someone giving away tickets that thought buying them in the beginning was a good idea.  The next to last one I went to was offered by a law firm we spent a lot of money with-great seats-etc....night game-it was Hot And Muggy and in the end there you are-in the "Bowels of The City" at mid nite-No thanks !  The next one-I had to go to-not given a choice-had a box-decent food-free adult beverages, etc...and it was totally rained out !!!!!! Got to watch the tarp crew in action-best baseball game I have ever been to !!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 6, 2015)

biggdogg said:


> If you're giving up on the Braves over this, you either don't understand the business side of the game, or you weren't much of a fan to begin with.



There are two kinds of baseball fans - the "Wait 'til next year" fans and the "You told us that last year" fans. "Wait til next year" fans will still watch the games buy the tickets, etc. etc."You told us that last year" fans do other things more productive with their time until "Next Year" actually happens. I am a "You told us that last year" fan.

Then there are the Cubs' fans. They are just masochists with a smile on their face.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 6, 2015)

In case anyone is wondering about how the Braves opener is going, Atlanta is leading 1-0 with RBI delivered in the 1st inning by Markakis in RF.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Apr 6, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> In case anyone is wondering about how the Braves opener is going, Atlanta is leading 1-0 with RBI delivered in the 1st inning by Markakis in RF.



Good to know ....


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 6, 2015)

elfiii said:


> There are two kinds of baseball fans - the "Wait 'til next year" fans and the "You told us that last year" fans. "Wait til next year" fans will still watch the games buy the tickets, etc. etc."You told us that last year" fans do other things more productive with their time until "Next Year" actually happens. I am a "You told us that last year" fan.
> 
> Then there are the Cubs' fans. They are just masochists with a smile on their face.



those cub fans are like some dawg fans


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 6, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Just traded Kimbrel....



Are you watching the game today?


----------



## specialk (Apr 6, 2015)

don't fret guys....they will win the world series before the falcons win a super bowl


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 6, 2015)

specialk said:


> don't fret guys....they will win the world series before the falcons win a super bowl



It's hard to be a sports fan in Atlanta?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Are you watching the game today?





northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Just traded Kimbrel....



Or are you listening to the game today on the radio???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 6, 2015)

specialk said:


> don't fret guys....they will win the world series before the falcons win a super bowl



So you're predicting the Braves win it all this year?


----------



## 3d foam killer (Apr 6, 2015)

biggdogg said:


> This was a fantastic trade for the Braves! Kimbrel had too many years for a closer on his contract. B.J. was a waste of space. We got the Padre's #1 pitching prospect and Maybin and Quenton will make valuable trade pieces for more prospects. Hart picked up 2 former All-Star closers in the off season and both pitched very well this spring. No point in having a top tier closer while you're rebuilding. Especially considering there is no guarantee he will still be effective in 2 years.
> 
> As for Freeman and Simmons. You build a team around them. Not a closer.
> 
> The future looks bright.


Finally someone understands there logic in this.
Rome wasn't built in a day. I see 2 good rebuilding years maybe three  then we will be in the running for a title. But don't count the braves out this year. I think this team is gonna be pretty scrappy to say the least.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 6, 2015)

Game 1 in the books! Braves win!


----------



## DSGB (Apr 6, 2015)

3d foam killer said:


> Finally someone understands there logic in this.
> Rome wasn't built in a day. I see 2 good rebuilding years maybe three  then we will be in the running for a title. But don't count the braves out this year. I think this team is gonna be pretty scrappy to say the least.



I enjoyed watching them play ABC baseball today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2015)

Today the Braves announced a ticket price increase.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 6, 2015)

Undefeated this year!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 6, 2015)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Undefeated this year!!!



162 - 0


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Are you watching the game today?



Nope.  I watched the NL east powerhouse Nat's.  Man, Scherzer looks good.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Apr 6, 2015)

Braves definitely won out with this deal. Kimbrel's and BJ's salaries off the books. If another professional baseball organization is dumb enough to take BJ's 3 years and 46 million dollars, you can't pass that up.

Quentin, Maybin, and Markakis in the outfield isn't a bad outfield. It's a step up from BJ, Markakis, and Johnny Gnomes splitting time in left with who knows who.

They also got a pitching prospect, outfield prospect, and a 2nd round draft pick. The Braves are going to have numerous additional draft picks this year and they traditionally do well drafting talent. The farm system is loaded with started pitching prospects right now too. The Braves will be able to build a starting rotation around Teheran over the next couple of seasons. Mike Minor will be gone to if he doesn't step up.

In regards to closers, they are over-valued in professional baseball. Teams play vast sums of money to a player that will only pitch in a third of the games played over the course of a season. Any organization can find a guy that can successfully close baseball games. The Oakland A's do it every year. Odds are this guy won't have Kimbrel's ability and flash, but few people do. 

Granted it is nice knowing that when this guy pitches the ninth, the other team is not going to score. Watching the Braves play last year, Kimbrel did not have that good of a season. For the majority of the season, his fastball was 2-3 mph slower than 2013. This is pitching on multiple days rest since the Braves didn't have many save opportunities last year. He also had trouble locating and walked the lead-off man in the 9th numerous times.

I hate to see him go, but the Braves will be a better team for it down the road.

Also, for the people writing the Braves off: it's a 162 game season, anything can happen. If they didn't play the games, the Detroit Tigers and Washington Nationals would play for the World Series in April.

And last but not least. Happy trails BJ, don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 6, 2015)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Undefeated this year!!!



Feels good having the Braves being undefeated so far this season. Markakis did well delivering 2-RBI's, their only runs. 

Teheran had a no-hitter going until the 3rd-inning when the Marlins' pitcher Alvarez hit a double & he eventually scored their only run.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 6, 2015)

WilcoSportsman said:


> In regards to closers, they are over-valued in professional baseball. Teams play vast sums of money to a player that will only pitch in a third of the games played over the course of a season. Any organization can find a guy that can successfully close baseball games. The Oakland A's do it every year. Odds are this guy won't have Kimbrel's ability and flash, but few people do.
> 
> Granted it is nice knowing that when this guy pitches the ninth, the other team is not going to score. Watching the Braves play last year, Kimbrel did not have that good of a season. For the majority of the season, his fastball was 2-3 mph slower than 2013. This is pitching on multiple days rest since the Braves didn't have many save opportunities last year. He also had trouble locating and walked the lead-off man in the 9th numerous times.
> 
> I hate to see him go, but the Braves will be a better team for it down the road.



Totally agree.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 6, 2015)

The Braves win with this deal hands down.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Apr 6, 2015)

looked dang good today. good pitching, stellar defense, timely hitting, and aggressive base running.

new closer threw some heat too. this team is gonna be a lot better than any of you think. they may not win the division but everybody will know they are there.

looks a lot like last years royals team.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 7, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> looked dang good today. good pitching, stellar defense, timely hitting, and aggressive base running.
> 
> new closer threw some heat too. this team is gonna be a lot better than any of you think. they may not win the division but everybody will know they are there.
> 
> looks a lot like last years royals team.




It was just ONE game dude.. Just one,, of 162.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 7, 2015)

Anyone else notice ex-Braves Jason Heyward having a good game for the St. Louis Cardinals going 3 for 5 on their Sunday opening day???


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 7, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Anyone else notice ex-Braves Jason Heyward having a good game for the St. Louis Cardinals going 3 for 5 on their Sunday opening day???



His replacement had a right good game himself yesterday. 2/4 2 rbi's and a stolen base.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 7, 2015)

biggdogg said:


> His replacement had a right good game himself yesterday. 2/4 2 rbi's and a stolen base.



Thanks.  I did not know that & did not get to see it.  

Sure does hurt having ex-Braves coming back to haunt Atlanta with good performances, especially when they come back in a game to play against us.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> those cub fans are like some dawg fans



Not even close!


----------



## crokseti (Apr 7, 2015)

The Atlanta ' Scrappers" sounds like a good name for this years crew. They might not have street cred but you put a group of knock-arounds and hungry youngsters together with the right motivation and coaching, you might get a tough team to beat. Look at the Hawks. They don't have a superstar per say, and altho getting into the playoffs they hav'nt been given credit for the record breaking run their on but looky here,cruising into the playoffs in first place. Hooter-thunkit. The Braves dug themselves a hole that has taken some drastic actions in an attempt to gain back that winning formula. Who's to say what Hart is doing is the right choice, but, he is making some things move and they certainly can't be as bad as the last few decisions were. Hart does'nt seem like the type to buy into the shiney rock,high profile players but more mid-market vets. with some experience mixed in with some young guys who are showing what they got. This is a deep rebuild and is getting done as fast as I have ever seen any team do. Theres many games left to play and we will just have to go game to game and let the season tell em what to do next. Go Braves.


----------



## weagle (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm excited about this team.  I think they finally closed the door on what I consider the "Chipper Jones" era of Braves baseball: overpaid underachievers, early out in the post season. I pretty much quit watching them over the last 10 years of Chipper's career.  

I'd rather watch some hungry scrappers.

Might be a fun season 

2-0 now.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm more excited than I was 3 days ago, first inning I was bouncing around the house laughing and my wife thought I'd hit the loony tunes. Go braves, I'm not ashamed to say I watched tonight's game and some late innings yesterday


----------



## Water Swat (Apr 8, 2015)

perhaps a MLB front office knows more than most woody-ite arm chair GM's and fair weather fans.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Apr 8, 2015)

Kinda makes you scratch your head as to what they were thinking the past few years


----------



## Piedawg (Apr 8, 2015)

*We are rebuilding*

We are rebuilding I watch them ok you got a problem.


----------



## injun joe (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm not watching anymore games! 

Two games and they have not struck out 13 times in a game yet.

Bring back Uggla and BJ.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 8, 2015)

Wish I could've watched the Braves 7-run 1st-inning yesterday.  Hope they sweep the Marlins today.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 8, 2015)

injun joe said:


> I'm not watching anymore games!
> 
> Two games and they have not struck out 13 times in a game yet.
> 
> Bring back Uggla and BJ.



Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Piedawg (Apr 8, 2015)

I like this style of baseball if you ask me. It's fun this how baseball Played no more strike outs. Its fun enjoy it this style is the futer ok get over it. Ok I hope we call up That Perez kid and trade Johnson. This ain't the bobby cox Braves. There the future braves.


----------



## Piedawg (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## injun joe (Apr 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Be careful what you wish for.



I had a running bet with a co-worker last year on the Braves, strictly over/under strike outs per 9 innings. The line was 12 1/2.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 8, 2015)

Piedawg said:


> I like this style of baseball if you ask me. It's fun this how baseball Played no more strike outs. Its fun enjoy it this style is the futer ok get over it. Ok I hope we call up That Perez kid and trade Johnson. This ain't the bobby cox Braves. There the future braves.



You mean,  futer?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 8, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You mean,  futer?



He didn't have much of a futer...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He didn't have much of a futer...



Just a little too high strung


----------



## injun joe (Apr 8, 2015)

He'll be back in the futer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 8, 2015)

Piedawg said:


> We are rebuilding I watch them ok you got a problem.



No not realy, do you have one ? TTYL


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> No not realy, do you have one ? TTYL


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

They look exciting so far, but don't forget this is the Marlins.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 8, 2015)

injun joe said:


> he'll be back in the futer.



nfl


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 8, 2015)

Heard on the local metro Atlanta TV sports news that yesterday closer *Kimbrel* struck out the side in the 9th with 16-pitches for the Padres win.  Looked it up in the box score & it checked out right.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Bad year not to watch a single braves game


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 8, 2015)

Good start to the season for the Braves. 

*Recap* says "season-opening sweep was the *first for the Braves since 2007*" & already 2nd save for new closer Grilli.


----------



## injun joe (Apr 8, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Heard on the local metro Atlanta TV sports news that yesterday closer *Kimbrel* struck out the side in the 9th with 16-pitches for the Padres win.  Looked it up in the box score & it checked out right.



I'm happy for Craig but he's still gotta play with BJ.
Grilli (who has one more save than Kimbrel) struck out 2 out of 3 and the Braves are 3-0.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 9, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Just traded Kimbrel....



Bet you've watched one already!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 9, 2015)

I think they will go unbeaten this year!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2015)

If there Goin to loose 100 games they better get with the program. May turn out to be a team like in the early 90's. One could hope anyhow


----------



## DSGB (Apr 9, 2015)

Looking good so far! Pierzynski hit the first homer of the year last night, but the defense and pitching have been lights out.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 9, 2015)

I am watching and enjoying it. No attitudes this year, ala Upton. 
Miss Gattis and Kimbrell, however.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Apr 9, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> It was just ONE game dude.. Just one,, of 162.


Its just THREE games dude.. Just three,, of 162.

its okay - their will be plenty of room on the bandwagon for ya later.

81-81. They are better than you think.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 10, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> I am watching and enjoying it. No attitudes this year, ala Upton.
> Miss Gattis and Kimbrell, however.



We're going to miss seeing lots of the ex-Braves.  

Did you notice the latest news on Gattis this season so far?  

Sorry to see him have a rough start. 

BTW, Uggla has started for the Nationals in their first 3-games, getting a hit in the last game &  a hit in the previous game. 



http://hardballtalk.nbcsports.com/2...plate-appearances/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs

*Evan Gattis has struck out in eight straight plate appearances*

April 9, 2015, 10:01 PM EDT

"According to Baseball Reference, Gattis is the first player in Astros history to strike out four times in consecutive games. He’s also the first player since at least 1914 with two four-strikeout games within his team’s first three games in a season." 

"Now 0-for-11 on the year" 








AND


http://hardballtalk.nbcsports.com/2...e-right-direction/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs

*Dan Uggla thinks the Braves are heading in the right direction*

April 8, 2015, 3:12 PM EDT

“John Hart has a plan over there, and they have revamped their Minor League system. The trades they have made, the prospects they have received, they have revamped their farm system. They are going to be a force to be reckoned with probably sooner than expected.”


----------



## DSGB (Apr 10, 2015)

If you weren't watching, Simmons just made the play of the year immediately after they showed a replay of him making the same play last year.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 10, 2015)

DSGB said:


> If you weren't watching, Simmons just made the play of the year immediately after they showed a replay of him making the same play last year.



...on the same batter runner... who he just collided with last inning.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Two swings of the bat ate up that lead


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 10, 2015)

Grilli struck him out!!!

Man, what a game!  I am lovin' this team!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 10, 2015)

DSGB said:


> If you weren't watching, Simmons just made the play of the year immediately after they showed a replay of him making the same play last year.



Thanks for the heads up.  Could not see the game on OTA antenna TV so I looked Simmons great play up on the Braves website:  



http://m.braves.mlb.com/news/articl...in-by-another-dazzling-andrelton-simmons-play

*d'Arnaud done in by another dazzling Simmons play*

53 minutes ago

37-second video from 3 camera angles


----------



## oops1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Wow.. Well worth stayin up for


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 11, 2015)

great game last night what? 5-0 record now? Lead off homer by some "new guy" and another showing by the greatest SS since me...

So, will you you watch another game? Yup! If for no other reason you'll have to watch another game just to prove yourself right.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 11, 2015)

Go Braves!


----------



## antharper (Apr 11, 2015)

The guy that started this thread sure is quite !!! Go braves !!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 11, 2015)

Why would you waste even on second watching America's most boring sports anyway?


----------



## dieselengine9 (Apr 11, 2015)

This team is playing some good ball. Waited out the rain to attend the home opener and it was worth it!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 11, 2015)

Good season start for the Braves with 5th win in a row.


----------



## 1982ace (Apr 12, 2015)

162-0!
I saw a lady holding a sign at the game sat night.
Don't think that is in our future but wouldn't that be nice


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 12, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> They are better than you think.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 12, 2015)

1982ace said:


> 162-0!
> I saw a lady holding a sign at the game sat night.
> Don't think that is in our future but wouldn't that be nice



They would still find a way to loose the first play off series to a 91-71 team


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 12, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> I am watching and enjoying it. No attitudes this year, ala Upton.
> Miss Gattis and Kimbrell, however.



I miss Gattis and Kimbrell too, but I am really enjoying the games so far.  It is fundemental BB, just like I teach my 8 year old.  We cn actually watch the game now and enjoy the BB.

Simmons is still the best SS in the game!

That Jase Peterson kid is going to be a stud!


----------



## dieselengine9 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jason Heyward in 2015
10 hits average .213 with .591 OPS

Evan Gattis
6 hits average .130 with .423 OPS

Melvin BJ Upton
**no stats for 2015**

Craig Kimbrel
no wins, 1 loss, 4 saves


Uggla isn't worth mentioning.  Justin Upton is off to another fiery start.  Not sure all this is worth "not watching a single game this year."


----------



## GA native (Apr 22, 2015)

Wasn't that the talk back in 91'?


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 22, 2015)

GA native said:


> Wasn't that the talk back in 91'?



Exactly!  Having an outstanding farm system is the key to a great Braves team.  They got away from that the past ten years.


----------



## GA native (Apr 22, 2015)

I get the feeling that the Braves clubhouse is pouring money into the new stadium. They will probably start dumping money into the roster after next season.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Apr 27, 2015)

How is watching the Nationals working out?


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Apr 27, 2015)

I like this team didn't think I would earlier this year but, good win tonight


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 28, 2015)

Appears the Braves caught the Nationals at a good time to hand them their 6th loss in a row.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 28, 2015)

dieselengine9 said:


> How is watching the Nationals working out?


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 28, 2015)

Northgasportsman's old team is putting it to his new one.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Apr 28, 2015)

Heck of a game to miss


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 28, 2015)

Yep. The Nats now lead. Freddie definitely left a couple of pitchers in way too long.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 28, 2015)

That one is on Freddie.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 28, 2015)

well they managed to snatch defeat from the jaws of certain victory

AGAIN


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 29, 2015)

Ouch, Uggla really stuck it to the Braves at the end of the game for the win.  

Looking at the box score details, that game with lots of hitting & scoring action would've been fun to watch, except for the end.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 29, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Yep. The Nats now lead. Freddie definitely left a couple of pitchers in way too long.



No kidding! I would've pulled Avilan after he walked the first batter in the 7th when they had a 4-run lead. I was dumbfounded when he left him in after the second BB.


----------



## HighCotton (Apr 29, 2015)

DSGB said:


> No kidding! I would've pulled Avilan after he walked the first batter in the 7th when they had a 4-run lead. _I was dumbfounded when he left him in after the second BB_.



Let's all remember, the Braves have a manager that's not exactly the sharpest knife in the drawer.  In fact, he's as dumb as a load of bricks.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 29, 2015)

Getting old fast with the Braves giving up too many runs lately, 13 tonight & 13 last night.  Looks like the Nationals have woke up & came out of their slump to end their losing streak.  

Sorry to see Atlanta ending the 1st month of the season with a losing record, 10-11 overall & 4-5 at home.  Hope things turn around for the better for the Braves in the next series that starts tomorrow against the Reds.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 30, 2015)

Pitching looked pretty solid the first week or so, but since then it has gone downhill - with the exception of Shelby Miller. I'd rather not see Cahill on the mound again.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 30, 2015)

The have had a probem all year with leaving in pitchers a half inning too long.  IMO, they are going back to pitching longer with longer rest.  

Leo has been very outspoken about the shorter outings with shorter rest leading to Tommy Johns injuries.


----------



## DSGB (May 6, 2015)

Spectacular performance by Miller last night - pitching a 3-hit CG shutout on 99 pitches! If we could only get the rest of the rotation to step up.


----------



## biggdogg (May 6, 2015)

Maybe Teheran started to turn the corner with his last start. Not sure what's going on with Wood though. I'm really looking forward to watching Folty, kid is gonna be something else once he cuts down on the walks.

Stults needs to be in the 'pen for long relief. He ain't good for more than 3-4 innings. Cahill needs to be on an Independent League roster somewhere in New Mexico. Dude is hot garbage...


----------



## dieselengine9 (May 6, 2015)

I agree about tonight.  That kid impressed me.  It doesn't bother me that he can swing a bat either lol


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 6, 2015)

Sure is nice when the Braves have a good game with lots of hitting & scoring & fine pitching.


----------



## dieselengine9 (May 11, 2015)

Every player in our starting lineup is above the Mendoza line.

Little victories I know but still lol


----------



## DSGB (May 12, 2015)

dieselengine9 said:


> Every player in our starting lineup is above the Mendoza line.
> 
> Little victories I know but still lol



It is nice not having an almost guaranteed out anywhere in the lineup. As a team, they have the third fewest strikeouts. If they could hit into fewer DPs, that would be great.


----------



## dieselengine9 (May 12, 2015)

I have a customer who is a Cardinal's fan.  He keeps asking for a discount because of the imbalance of value in the Miller Heyward trade lol


----------



## Patriot44 (May 12, 2015)

Went last Sunday and whatched Teheran in a win.  Great team to watch! Fun for the first time in a loooong time!


----------



## dieselengine9 (May 16, 2015)

But it was always so awesome watching the same old guys striking out 4 times a game lol

I am liking what I see out of this Cunningham kid.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 17, 2015)

dieselengine9 said:


> But it was always so awesome watching the same old guys striking out 4 times a game lol
> 
> I am liking what I see out of this Cunningham kid.



Dude, I think Jase is going to be a league superstar!  There is a lot to be happy about with this team.


----------



## biggdogg (May 17, 2015)

Shelby Miller is going to be a stud. 2nd complete game shutout of the season, one out away from a no-no!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 17, 2015)

biggdogg said:


> Shelby Miller is going to be a stud. 2nd complete game shutout of the season, one out away from a no-no!



Stud!  Taking the pitchers longer and giving them more rest is the key!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 17, 2015)

Good job with the Braves sweeping the Marlins this weekend.  Shelby Miller is having some great performances lately.


----------



## KyDawg (May 17, 2015)

We would be okay if we could play the Marlins about 153 times a year.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We would be okay if we could play the Marlins about 153 times a year.



We are nearly 500 with a tripple A team.


----------



## dieselengine9 (May 26, 2015)

Rough go of things lately but we're on our way to a sound starting rotation.  The bullpen is pretty scary lol  The grilled cheese has got an arm but I worry about his location.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 26, 2015)

dieselengine9 said:


> Rough go of things lately but we're on our way to a sound starting rotation.  The bullpen is pretty scary lol  The grilled cheese has got an arm but I worry about his location.



I think we will get the pitching in drafts and trades and be back on top.  The team is stacked with young raw talent.  This is what Hart wanted to do, build talent for bargaining. The Cunningham kid is da bomb!

And Markakis, Solid!


----------



## elfiii (May 26, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Just traded Kimbrel....





SpotandStalk said:


> Are you watching the game today?



How 'bout now?


----------



## biggdogg (May 26, 2015)

They are about what I expected. I did hope the pen wouldn't be so awful, but the growing pains are expected. Can't wait to see Mallex Smith, Jose Parazza and Rio Ruiz in the bigs. Tyrell Jenkins and Matt Wistler will be fighting for a spot in the rotation pretty soon too. The pen is going have to be addressed through trades and free agency though.

Jase Peterson has been way better than I expected too.

That said, I have absolutely no idea how Cahill and Stults are still in the majors. I had the unfortunate experience of seeing both live and in person Friday night. Those dudes stink worse than road kill in August.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 27, 2015)

Looks like the Braves continue to upgrade the team with this morning's news after a couple of losses to the Dodgers the last couple days. 



http://m.braves.mlb.com/news/article/126624892/braves-trade-alberto-callaspo-to-dodgers

*Braves land Uribe, power arm in Callaspo trade*

2:42 AM ET


"If Major League Baseball provides approval after reviewing the trade on Wednesday morning, the Braves will receive right-handed reliever Chris Withrow and veteran third baseman Juan Uribe in exchange for Callaspo, Eric Stults, Ian Thomas and Juan Jaime." 

"Uribe has batted .247 with a .596 OPS through his first 29 games this season for the Dodgers. But the skilled defender batted .311 with nine homers and a .777 OPS in 103 games last year."


----------



## biggdogg (May 27, 2015)

I think this trade had more to do with shedding Stults than anything else. Maybe Cahil is next... here's hoping anyway.

Either way, Uribe and Johnson's days at the hot corner are numbered in Atlanta. Rio Ruiz is the future at 3b.


----------



## GA native (May 27, 2015)

So as of today, they are 22-23. Have you watched a game yet?


----------



## dieselengine9 (May 27, 2015)

Hart had been a genius at getting rid of duds.


----------



## Throwback (May 29, 2015)

Giants hit homers and the braves bunt


----------



## Throwback (May 29, 2015)

Good grief are the Braves going for the bunting record? I mean it's  getting ridiculous


----------



## Throwback (May 29, 2015)

Good grief


----------



## Patriot44 (May 31, 2015)

If you did not enjoy that, you're crazy!  Bravos take 2 of 4 against the defending world champions.  Jase Peterson is something like 9 for 12 and 11 RBI with bases loaded.  

I will admit to the OP's thread, we are lacking in the bull pen and could really use Kimbrel, although I fully believe that we will get there.  We have too many superstar prospects for back pocket deals.  I suspect we will pick up a closer or two in the next month before the All Star break.

The bravo's are a few closers and pitchers, and a maybe, maybe another Markakis from being a great team.  Still loving it!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 31, 2015)

Great come from behind win for the Braves in the 9th-inning today.


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 31, 2015)

Great win!!
Let's just keep sneaking up!


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 1, 2015)

Patriot44 said:


> If you did not enjoy that, you're crazy!  Bravos take 2 of 4 against the defending world champions.  Jase Peterson is something like 9 for 12 and 11 RBI with bases loaded.
> 
> I will admit to the OP's thread, we are lacking in the bull pen and could really use Kimbrel, although I fully believe that we will get there.  We have too many superstar prospects for back pocket deals.  I suspect we will pick up a closer or two in the next month before the All Star break.
> 
> The bravo's are a few closers and pitchers, and a maybe, maybe another Markakis from being a great team.  Still loving it!



Right now Grilli is bettering Kimbrel in the save department and they're about equal in era. With Grilli and Johnson, the back end of the pen is fine. The middle relief is what is causing the heartburn. There is not one decent pitcher that can get the game from the starters to Johnson/Grilli on a consistent basis.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 1, 2015)

biggdogg said:


> Right now Grilli is bettering Kimbrel in the save department and they're about equal in era. With Grilli and Johnson, the back end of the pen is fine. The middle relief is what is causing the heartburn. There is not one decent pitcher that can get the game from the starters to Johnson/Grilli on a consistent basis.



I havn't looked at Kimbrels stats, but I agree.  We need the starters to go longer ( I think this is the plan) and a closer.  Whether or not we get that is up in the air for.  For now, we need a good 1.5 inning guy to finish the 7th and get us into the ninth for closing.  A couple of them...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 2, 2015)

Another nice 8-1 road win by the Braves last night with good work by pitching (8-innings & 2 RBI's by Wood) & hitting (13).


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 2, 2015)

I've still not watched a game, but I hear they've done better than expected.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 2, 2015)

Whoever this pitcher is tonight against the d backs needs to be sent back to AA


----------



## Throwback (Jun 2, 2015)

And now they're bunting again


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jun 11, 2015)

Simmons is a great player but I wish he'd quit with the slides.  I'd hate it if someone did that to our guys.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 11, 2015)

The wheels fell off again pushing the starter 1/2 inning too long.  Not a bad thing, if we can get the starters finishing 8, we don't need the beefed up bull pen like the past few years. 

Great game except for the 8th.  Tehran just didnt have any control.


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 12, 2015)

Patriot44 said:


> The wheels fell off again pushing the starter 1/2 inning too long.  Not a bad thing, if we can get the starters finishing 8, we don't need the beefed up bull pen like the past few years.
> 
> Great game except for the 8th.  Tehran just didnt have any control.



That 8th inning disaster was on Bethancourt. Passed ball and catchers interference led to 2 runs in an inning that the pen actually had under control.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 12, 2015)

biggdogg said:


> That 8th inning disaster was on Bethancourt. Passed ball and catchers interference led to 2 runs in an inning that the pen actually had under control.



I was screaming at him.


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 12, 2015)

Patriot44 said:


> I was screaming at him.



There is a reason the old grizzled veteran is getting all the playing time. Bethancourt's defensive lapses have been his Achilles heel. Catcher will be a glaring need in the offseason.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 12, 2015)

Patriot44 said:


> The wheels fell off again pushing the starter 1/2 inning too long.  Not a bad thing, if we can get the starters finishing 8, we don't need the beefed up bull pen like the past few years.
> 
> Great game except for the 8th.  Tehran just didnt have any control.





biggdogg said:


> That 8th inning disaster was on Bethancourt. Passed ball and catchers interference led to 2 runs in an inning that the pen actually had under control.



They share the the blame, along with the 'pen. Teheran for loading the bases to begin with and Bethancourt for his mental lapses. Eveland and Avilan each walked a batter in the 8th, but Masset and Aardsma did a great job. It was a weird inning.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 12, 2015)

Send this wood kid back to AAA


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 13, 2015)

Good late game rally tonight for the Bravos.


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 14, 2015)

If they can find any kind of decent relievers to pitch the middle innings, they might have a shot in the East. The East is turning out to be a mediocre division. It's obvious that aside from Miller, you're not going to get more than 6 out of the starters on a consistent basis. Johnson and Grilli will be burned out by August if they don't get some arms in that pen.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 20, 2015)

BTW, Wisler was aquired in the Kimbrel deal.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2015)

Love beating the Mets.


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Love beating the Mets.



Dirty rotten stinkin' Mets...........


----------



## antharper (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm really liking this team !!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 22, 2015)

antharper said:


> I'm really liking this team !!!



The rotation is begingin to settle in. Def a fun team to watch.  Two games out of first fielding a tripple A (not anymore) team!


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 22, 2015)

I have been looking forward to Matt Wisler's debut since the Brave's got him in the Kimbrel deal. Got to see his debut in person Friday night and the kid pitched a whale of a game! 

The weekend series against the Mets was a pitching clinic. Hopefully they keep it up against the Nats.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 22, 2015)

They have been fun to watch!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 27, 2015)

Mets stink even when they were the miracle team.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 6, 2015)

I too LOVE MY BRAVES and will NEVER GIVE on them....I dont care how stinking frustrated I am right now!!

Mostly at the Coach...........GET TOSSED! ACT LIKE YOU CARE..........QUIT BEING A NANNY!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 7, 2015)

GM Harts moves are paying dividends....I am liking this Wisler pitcher. Happened to see his debut a few weeks ago at the Ted and last night he looked great vs a hot team. Tonight is another new young face this time a LH pitcher, I have not seen pitch but we stole him, too, this time from the dirty rotten Yankees. Go Braves. With the second wildcard we may be watching playoff baseball. And hurry back Freddie.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 7, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> GM Harts moves are paying dividends....I am liking this Wisler pitcher. Happened to see his debut a few weeks ago at the Ted and last night he looked great vs a hot team. Tonight is another new young face this time a LH pitcher, I have not seen pitch but we stole him, too, this time from the dirty rotten Yankees. Go Braves. With the second wildcard we may be watching playoff baseball. And hurry back Freddie.



The pitching is the last piece to the puzzle I believe.  What an infield!  I just wish we would have kept Gattis.

Wisler I think will prove to be the cherry on top in the Kimbrel deal!


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 7, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> GM Harts moves are paying dividends....I am liking this Wisler pitcher. Happened to see his debut a few weeks ago at the Ted and last night he looked great vs a hot team. Tonight is another new young face this time a LH pitcher, I have not seen pitch but we stole him, too, this time from the dirty rotten Yankees. Go Braves. With the second wildcard we may be watching playoff baseball. And hurry back Freddie.



I was at the game for Wisler's debut too. This kid is really good. Banuelos is a stud in the making too. I hope they didn't rush him to the majors too soon though.

I really don't see a Wild Card coming out of the East though. 2nd place will be at or barely above .500


----------

